# upcomming 6th edition releases and prices



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

So yeah i tried to post this without just giving a link but im too lazy. I found this list at BoLS today.

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2012/06/breaking-6th-edition-prices-and-items.html

It includes some interesting kits comming soon.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Can't believe I missed this bols post. Some interesting items there (wish they were in GBP by the way...), especially all the Tau getting some Finecast. Does this mean codex soon? 

Looking forward to seeing what the BRB 'Gamers' and 'Collectors' look like, what makes them so special. 

Rev

PS - I liked this guys comments:
_"The collector's Edition is made out of finecast. So, expect it to fall apart before it arrives.
That or it's a digital download, so it'll cost more, somehow."_


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I have been waiting quite some time for Finecast MegaNobz! Thank whatever powers that be they are finally here. Also wanted the Nob w/Waaagh Banner too.

Alice


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It all looks terrifyingly expensive, no idea of what the equivalent in GBP is but I'm guessing £35 for the rulebook alone. I'll wait for the starter set and get it from Wayland.

Midnight


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

last i checked the us - gbp exchange rate is 1.56. please dont hold it against me if im wrong.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

More like £40+ for the B?B. Thank god for eBay and other such things...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Looking through that list... We already know about the 6th ed items.... The rest of the stuff is just fine cast re-issues of old metals...

Appart from interestingly... The last 2 Necron characters who didn't have artwork in the codex are getting models.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

MidnightSun said:


> It all looks terrifyingly expensive, no idea of what the equivalent in GBP is but I'm guessing £35 for the rulebook alone. I'll wait for the starter set and get it from Wayland.
> Midnight


It's gonna be £45 for the BRB, BoLS had that up a few days ago... although at that exchange rate the Collectors edition will be closer to £80...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

£45?

When I can get 9 albums for the price of one hardback, I know that I won't be buying direct from GW until the price goes back to being just 'extortionate'.

Midnight


----------



## Neelam (Mar 9, 2011)

Time's like this makes me glad I get a 20% discount at my LGS


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Unfortunatly, Tau going Finecast implies it's less likely to be next in line, than more. Why upgrade, when in a few months you're getting a range re-do? Unless of course they aren't changing the bits they've done, and the battlesuits aren't getting changed either...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

This comment make me laugh :laugh:



> In days of yore modelers learned the ancient art of pinning. It was passed down reverently from old to young. Being able to pin properly was one of the defining attributes of a modeler who cared about their craft.
> 
> Today it's been replaced by the technique known as "OMFG-MUST PUT IT ON TEH TAYBEL NAO! Y SHOULD I HAV 2 LERN ANYTHING?!?!ONE!"


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

hmmmm, shadowsun is going from 25 bucks to 40........ 

and does the commander and broadside upgrade packs mean that the separate figs are going away?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

CattleBruiser said:


> hmmmm, shadowsun is going from 25 bucks to 40........
> 
> and does the commander and broadside upgrade packs mean that the separate figs are going away?


sure does, but to be honest the battle suit should just go away entirely as its an abomination.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

I see way down at the bottom that my Dark Eldar are getting some finecast additions. No longer will my Clawed Fiends break your foot if I drop them on it.  I must question if a Razorwing Flock will be too thin for finecast, though.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

SilverTabby said:


> Unfortunatly, Tau going Finecast implies it's less likely to be next in line, than more. Why upgrade, when in a few months you're getting a range re-do? Unless of course they aren't changing the bits they've done, and the battlesuits aren't getting changed either...


Can't see GW investing in some expensive Finecast moulds just to replace the mini in 6-12 months time....


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Can't see GW investing in some expensive Finecast moulds just to replace the mini in 6-12 months time....


Did they not replace the Hive Tyrant relatively fast?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Doelago said:


> Did they not replace the Hive Tyrant relatively fast?


I can't honestly remember. Maybe they will then, I guess we'll have to wait and see. I guess if the price of metal is greater than the cost of replacing the moulds for finecast ones then it would make total sense.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

The thing is, without a Tervigon model the Tyrant was the go-to HQ choice for 'nids. So putting it in finecast meant sales were still strong enough to warrant it, even though it was replaced within a few months. 

Though to be fair, Tau could be the January release and with a new edition of 40k they're hoping sales will be sufficient to warrant it til then :wink: It's not like these are plastics they're replacing...


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

So for the price of one collectors edition I can buy 1 BRB and two boxes of models? LOL

My flgs is selling the BRB for 20% off preorder, so for the price of the Gamer's Edition bag you can get 1 BRB, Munitorum templates, tape and a couple dice sets...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Arcane said:


> So for the price of one collectors edition I can buy 1 BRB and two boxes of models? LOL


true but you wouldnt have a collectors edition then, you dont buy a collectors edition for general play, you buy it to own it, Its like a first edition book, its got all the same words as the budget paper back edition but nobody is going to put on white cotton gloves and coo over your paper back.

Also make sure you get your gamers edition as fast as possible as those are likely limited in number too, alot of people missed out when they did the warhammer version last time around as FLGS had over sold and didnt get ther amount they were promised as the GW stores/web got priority.


----------

